# Wireless connection of DirecTV to the pool house



## jeaton (Nov 24, 2015)

I have DirecTV with the new Genie box in the living room and the adder box in the bedroom. The whole house is wired nicely with coax and I have no problems. I want to hook up another TV in a pool house about 200' away from my main receiver but without running another cable. It isn't realistic the way the property is laid out. DirecTV has told me that the only way I can get another TV to work there is to either run the cable or install another dish. That would be another whole account and basically double my monthly bill. Is there a was to send a wireless signal 200' to another Genie box? Seems like there must be a solution but I can't seem to find one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

200 ft is not going to work for any wireless solution. The option DirecTV have is pretty much what you have to deal with. However adding another dish died not add another account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can have a second dish without a second account, although there may be an installation cost. So long as all the receivers are at the same service address, and serving the same account, it doesn't matter if there is more than one dish.

However, that receiver will not share whole-home with the rest of your system. It will have to be a receiver, not a mini-client, and it will be a truly stand-alone unit. If you want the ability to record, or to use pause/rewind/fast-forward, then it will need to be a DVR.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, I have a second dish on my home office, with a DVR and a receiver.. You don't need a second account, however you may have to find a local installer or install the dish yourself.
As far as whole home is concerned, with one system in the house and another in the pool house you can network the two together using standard wireless networking but you would have to find a way of getting a decent bandwidth wireless signal at 200ft. My home office is at 80ft and I don't get enough bandwidth to make streaming work. I haven't researched whether this is possible, I haven't tried any of the high output repeaters or those with focused antennas.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Maybe power line adapters would work if the house and garage are on the same service.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

